# The Extreme UltraKing Bed



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*The Extreme UltraKing Bed* 






 It doesn't get much bigger than this! Yes, that is a girl at the edge of the bed. The Extreme UltraKing is the mother of all beds and is the creation of Debbie Rhodes of Custom Bed Source in Las Vegas. Launched in 2003, Custom Bed Source has developed and patented the ultimate luxury oversize mattress system. The Extreme UltraKing measures an astonishing 12 feet wide by 10 feet long! One member of TTZ Forums commented that they should call it the Orgy bed. One thing for sure, you won't have to ever worry about sleeping on the "wet spot".
Build by one of the premier luxury mattress manufactures in the US, the Extreme UltraKing system is made with extra-dense coil construction, natural latex and lamb's wool for superior support and comfort, yet it's designed to fit through any door. The bed is put together inside your bedroom - assuming you have a bedroom big enough to house it. 
The massive dimensions of the Extreme UltraKing creates an ancillary need - a seamless sheet that was 12 feet wide. After scouring Europe and the United States, Custom Bed Source found a supplier to provide custom 600 thread count linens for the mattress. From paisley to bamboo patterns, there are options to fit any decor. All I can say is I feel sorry for the maid who has to make this bed! Another challenge was finding furniture to accommodate the massive bed. Custom Bed Source has developed relationships with a number of high end manufacturers who produce modern, traditional, and even ornate Baroque styles. 
Every Extreme UltraKing is custom made so pricing is by quotation only. However, prepare to spend at least 5 figures and maybe add in another $100 for two phones - one on each ends of the bed so you can call each other. www.ultraking.com


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

i want one !!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

lol... Must be a pain in the butt to make it though.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't care how hard it is to make i still want one!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

what mikey said!

lol


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thinkin of the 'gymnastics' you could do with that bed woo hoo!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Good Christ -- That damn thing costs $13,500


----------

